# fglrx no compila (creo que es una tontería)

## GermanBobr

nevermore@Gentoo64 /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod $ sudo ./make.sh

AMD kernel module generator version 2.1

kernel includes at /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build/include not found or incomplete

file: /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build/include/linux/version.h

Eso es lo que me dice cuando quiero compilar el módulo.

Creo que me falta generar algunos de los archivos de cuando se compila el kernel, como usé genkernel no están.

No creo que tenga que ver con la versoin del kernel porque ya instalé los parches para que funcione fglrx con esta version.

A ver quien me dice el comando milagroso para arreglar mi placa de video  :Razz: 

Saludos

EDIT:

Recompilé el kernel, el version.h apareció, pero ahora parece que el parche que bajé no funciona.

Estoy downgradeando el kernel a 2.6.28 a ver que pasa.

Je, alguien sabe como hago para downgradearlo?

----------

## ensarman

me parece que lo estas compilando manualmente, pero por que no lo instalas desde el portage:

```

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:

        (0)     [M]8.552-r2 [M](~)8.593

        (1)     (~)9.6 (~)9.7

        {acpi debug kernel_linux modules multilib}

     Homepage:            http://www.ati.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for r600 (HD Series) and newer chipsets

```

----------

## GermanBobr

La version del portage es la 9.6 y yo necesito la 9.3 porque es la última con soporte para mi placa de video.

Por otro lado cuando hago emerge -pv xorg-server me marca el fglrx en amarillo, asi que no lo toma.

Estoy viendo si downgradeo el kernel, o si parcheo manualmente los fuentes.

Cuando avance un poco aviso.

----------

## darkevil

Hola,

Según leí hace algunas semanas en este mismo foro, ati-drivers no compila bien con las versiones 2.6.29*.

Emerge una versión 2.6.30* o baja a la 28 como tu bien dices.

Voy seguir buscando los últimos post referentes a este mismo tema y edito, ahora mismo no los encuentro.

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

Para las últimas versiones de xorg es mejor usar el driver libre para tarjetas Ati en modelos que no sean de última generación. Ya se ha comentado en este foro otras veces 

----------

## pelelademadera

yo tengo funcionando perfectamente fglrx (9.7)en gentoo-sources 2.6.29-r5

----------

## GermanBobr

Bueno, ya instalé el fglrx parcheado.

Solucioné con eso varios de los problemas que tenía con el driver radeon. (Antes la pc se me tildaba al abrir determinadas aplicaciones con aceleración gráfica)

Pero sigo teniendo algunos problemillas que calculo deben ser por la incompatibilidad con el kernel.

Me spamea los logs, juegos que deberían correr al menos a 50 fps corren a 10, y cosas por el estilo.

En fin, quiero downgradear el kernel a 2.6.28...  ¿Como puedo hacer?

No encuentro las fuentes parcheadas de gentoo... ¿Instalo las fuentes de serie de kernel.org?

Y si uso genkernel, ¿Como hago para que me compile el 2.6.28 y no el 2.6.29?

Gracias por todo

Saludos

----------

## ensarman

nooo, solo haces:

emerge gentoo-sources:2.6.28-r6

creo que eso es mekjor que estar bajandolas de kernel.org ya que este viene con parches

----------

## GermanBobr

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.28-r6" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r6 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

Wtf???   :Question: 

Estoy compilando la 2.6.28-r5 que no da problemasLast edited by GermanBobr on Tue Aug 18, 2009 5:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ensarman

jajaja entonces con el r5 que no esta masqued xD

```
emerge gentoo-sources:2.6.28-r5
```

----------

